# what do you wear when it's hot



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't wear anything like that in the summer, I just wear a tank top or tshirt  But I know that Columbia is a good brand and their shirts are nice to have in the summer, I have a lotta friends that wear them.

And you're not the only one with warm days, I'm in SE GA!


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I know I probably shouldn't care it's just that my instructor/barn owner probably doesn't care much for me wearing a tank top. I take lessons with another woman who commented on how it was 'tacky' that she wore a tank top but it's the coolest thing she's found to wear. So I'm not the only one wearing a tank top, and the woman i rode with today was also wearing a tank top...but more often I see polo type shirts on the riders. I just can't stand to be too hot and I will get sick really easy and over-heat so i can't see wearing some heavy cotton polo shirt just because it 'looks' better


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Have you tried just a polo? In summer it looks professional, gets you out of wearing long-sleeves, and many of them are very light-weight and comfortable in the heat. In summer, I just ride in breeches (or shorts....shame on me) and a tank top as well, or a polo if it's anything semi-formal, like a lesson.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Kerrits Polo's.

They have panels under the arms that are mesh basically and the rest is a very thin wicking material.

Dover Saddlery | Kerrits® Stretch Polo Shirt .

The key is to hunt around all the bargain tack shops to find "Last Year's Colors". for CHEAP! I have several that I just bought for around $15 each. Too bad we have over 6" of snow right now!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Delfina said:


> Kerrits Polo's.
> 
> They have panels under the arms that are mesh basically and the rest is a very thin wicking material.
> 
> ...


 I see those in all the sale catalogs I get and was wondering if they really are good material. Too bad we have no equine consignment shops around here :-(


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

They're awesome! 

Ebay is a good place to find them inexpensively.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

rottenweiler said:


> So, I was just wondering if anyone found anything that was comfortable to wear in warm weather



Hmmmm nothing..........

does chaff a bit though !!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

*eye twitches at the thought of Spyder going buff*

This was her back in her younger days...but that was over 100 years ago...











*checks to make sure neck isn't broken*


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Under armour has hot-weather gear as well as cool-weather gear...look into some tshirts or something by them! I always wear tank tops, but I have an under armour tank top that works really well for hot weather.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I wear my riding sport polo that's made of moisture wicking material, I love it! They have them at dover I believe


----------



## StarPony (Oct 11, 2010)

All I can sy is that I have nothing to do with this... I live in Canada


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Like your style Spyder  Unfortunately I think going starkers in the Aussie sun in the middle of summer is going to result in a hospital visit though.. slip slop slap for us!


On the really hot days I'll try to avoid riding or doing work around the horses in the hottest part of the day anyway, and won't teach in super hot weather. 
But if it's pretty warm, I wear my Kerrits riding tights (LOVE them... they feel like you're riding naked ) and just a light long sleeved shirt or tshirt to keep the sun off. Can't bring myself to ride in a tank top, not only is it a really unattractive look when riding if you have any hint of boobs, but a couple of hours in the Aussie sun can land you in hospital if you're not careful, so I don't particularly want huge, bleeding, peeling blisters all over my shoulders thanks


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll second the Under Armor suggestion. They have the normal UA fabric shirts, as well as some different kinds of polos that have the UV protection. 

I'm in South Georgia myself, and as much as I would LOVE to be able to ride in a tank top (or even a sports bra), my skin can't take it. I'm far too fair. As it is, what I'll do is ride in a t-shirt with an Under Armor heat gear tank or tight t-shirt underneath it, or even just wear a looser fit UA shirt. If you've never worn one before, you should definitely try it. I can actually feel the breeze on my skin when I'm in one, and it keeps me dry as well.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I'm a backyard rider. Jeans and a sports bra! Tons of sun protection. I used to wear shorts. Um, not good! Bad chafing and bruising. Have to wear jeans.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

uhh...jealous! It's cold here! Anyways...I would stay with the tank top, and I always wear my kerrits tights, they are synthetic and not as hot as cotton tights. If you really wanted a long sleeve though..I agree with under armour. It's my favorite of all time and I love it.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

hmm under armor you say? I'll have to look that one up. I know it's vain but I like the 'tan line' better with wearing a tank top but I should be more sun conscious and be wearing protection I know. I don't burn too easily, I did when I first moved to florida but I have a nice florida tan now!


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Omg! 80 degrees hey ! Don't i repeat don't complain about the weather ...... Come up to PA and you won't be worrying about the weather cause we CAN'T ride ! My show just go cancelled because of it ! I haven't had a lesson since December 23rd... Why does it matter ? Do you think your horse cares if you wear a tank top and aren't professional mm i don't think my horse cares. When I go up to the barn I wear shorts while i groom and get my horse ready and i drink some water and stuff then switch into capree jeans or breeches before i get on.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

You can wear shorts if you ride bareback. I was going to do that last summer, but I kept forgetting to. Whoops...

I've never tried underarmour for warm weather, but underarmour is MAGICAL. I'd recommend getting it off eBay though. Their clothes are extremely expensive.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Well I went to a local sporting goods store on my way to the barn this morning and bought two shirts. One was an under armour 'heat gear' t-shirt and the other was one of those columbia short sleeve shirts like i put a link to in the beginning of this thread. I also bought an under armour sports bra as all their 'heat gear' stuff is supposed to help you stay cool by pulling moisture (sweat) away from your body and such so I figured I'd wear the sports bra under the columbia shirt. I wore the t-shirt riding today and I have to say I wasn't that impressed. I mean, when I first got to the barn I felt pretty 'cool' and it felt breathable. I could feel the cool breeze, as someone mentioned, like I wasn't wearing a shirt almost. But once I was out in the sun, even just walking to get my horse from the pasture, I knew it wasn't going to be 'magical' because I was already hot. I will say this, at least I didn't LOOK like a sweaty hog when I was done riding. You know those lovely sweat stains in the armpits and wet down your back from sweat running down it...didn't have them. But I did still sweat and I was still HOT. I'm going to wear the UA sports bra and columbia shirt in my lesson on wednesday so we'll see how that goes.
Oh, and I know my horse doesn't care what I look like. It's just that this is a 'high end' stable and all the other riders look 'nice' when they ride. We are not ALLOWED to wear jeans when riding and definitely not shorts. They like to keep a professional image throughout everything and I just don't want to stand out wearing a sweaty tank top


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Huh, interesting. UA has always been my go-to for warm weather stuff. I have one that is so warm I can wear it and a tshirt...In 30 degree weather! But if the cool one isn't as good, oh well.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

I wear a short sleeved polo shirt but they do make long sleeve thin shirts which keep rider cool and block sunlight, thus helping prevent skin cancer (especially important when you're younger).


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I first of all try not to ride during the really really hot hours of the day like 11-3. Like you, especially with a helmet, my head starts to pound from the heat and I overheat easily. I also sweat very easily so anything restricting air flow to the arm pits--lol--is super annoying so I wear a lot of tank tops during the summer.

If you're worried about not looking appropriate for your riding lessons, I would try a simple polo t-shirt. Try and get one that's slightly loose fitting so there can be air flow around your body but you don't want anything sloppy looking. All that high-tech clothing everyone else has listed sound great! I personally don't like to spend much on my clothes.


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

We have our own barn so no rules for dress there! I just wear a tank top in the summer. When I go to lessons or XC schooling (we don't show in the summer, too hot. Show season is in the winter here!) I wear an underarmour shirt or some kind of athletic polo. I saw a lady at a show once at the beginning of summer and she was wearing long sleeves and it was in the upper 90s. Heard someone asked her about it and she said it actually kept her cooler. I think its the one you are talking about.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

the under armour is great stuff..I have tons of their clothes ( I LOVE their basket ball shorts for riding) ..but usually in summer I'm in shorts, tank top, and boots..I'm also in the lower half of GA. It gets HOT HOT here..


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, go figure. I go spend $100 on shirts to help keep me cool when riding and I get up this morning for my lesson and it's 60 degrees out. I still wore the outfit I planned on. UA sports bra under a columbia t-shirt (the one with the air flaps and whatnot) It's not a really good comparison agains the UA t-shirt I bought since it was 80+ on sunday when I rode with that. But I have to say I think I liked todays outfit better. The columbia shirt really 'breathed' well and having just the sports-bra under it let the air that was coming through it get right to my skin and since there was also a nice breeze, that kept me pretty cool


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

i don't really ride in summer, well not this summer....here in Western Australia we've had a heat wave that has lasted for a few months! we've had the hottest february on record and the driest aswell. we've been getting up to 40 degree days (celcius = about 100f)
i usually wear my henty riding shirt that's made out of wickaway meterial and UA sun smart stuff. it's actually really cool. it still gets horse but i would be sweating butt naked! i need to win lotto and get an air conditioned enclosed arena then i would ride during summer LOL
i'll wear singlets too but only when riding at night (about 6-7pm) when i won't get burnt!
sometimes the white button up long sleeved shirts are cooler too. wear loose clothing but don't look like your swimming in it either LOL


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

we have no rules at my barn about 'dress code' so, i just wear shorts and a tank top. I over heat very quickly.


----------



## Hossifer (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi!
Can you describe a tank top to me please because here in the UK a tank top is a sleeveless sweater. Wearing a tank top uk style would make you very hot in the high temperatures you describe. Is it what we would call a vest? A light weight t shirt with straps rather than sleeves ? Thanks


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Well shoot, if I looked like Spyder does I would ride in the buff too.


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

This I think..

I hate them so much XD I will wear a T Shirt when it gets warm. Probably my soccer jersey mostly =P


----------



## Hossifer (Feb 25, 2011)

Ahh!! Yep, thats what I thought it was. A vest to me then. I try to avoid wearing black in the summer but tbh we have so little summer that it is a joy to see the sunshine. Wet wet and more wet for us just now...it's grim up north


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Tanktops and bathing suits are your friend when you live in FL !


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes it is what is called a vest in England. 

I would hate to be at a barn with a dress code, that would suck, especially if it is your own horse you are working.


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I used to take lessons at a barn that had a dress code. It was the most horrifying thing I have ever been put through. They had a lot of kids taking lessons there though so, I kind of understood it but, it's just a little over the top.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

omg just have to say lucky butt... the snow was fanely starting to melt!!!!!!! but now we just had a snow storm its so deppressing im not happy with mother nature right now lol anyways when its summer i wear a tink top and thin breeches to ride


----------



## Hossifer (Feb 25, 2011)

When the snow melts frankiee, are you left with boggy ground??? We have to do lots of road work cos' the fields are just so boggy and muddy it can be a danger . We wear hi - viz clothing (fleece) in winter and hi - viz polo shirt in summer. It is EXTREMELY bright and I feel like a sore thumb in mine....:lol:


----------

